# Admin account problem :/



## zebu (Nov 17, 2012)

I got a new Toshiba laptop with widows 8 a few days ago. I didn't like the whole signing in process when u turn on the computer... so I looked up how to change that and I typed in "netplwiz" to open up user control management or something like that.

Then I saw my user; admin profile and unchecked the box and typed my login password and re logged to finish the process and things went downhill from there.

I don't know what happened but now everytime I want to open up some important settings, it asks me for admin permission and password. I don't have admin password. :?
Never set up admin account. so I went back to the user control management and now I can't open that because of the admin management.
Apparently now when I look at my account it says guest account. 









(not my pic, just an example)

in tht there's a box with username and password where you'd enter admin pass but I don't have that box, so even if I wanted to try out my windows password as the admin password, it wouldn't work.

so what do I do? please help


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There's usually a hidden Administrator account that can be accessed in safe mode. Reboot the system, press f8 several times before Windows starts to load and select Safe Mode with networking. You should be able to login as administrator and change the user account settings.


----------



## zebu (Nov 17, 2012)

when I did that, it automatically logged my user in and then I tried to access those restricted settings, it asked me for my pass again but still no box to enter in the password..


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You may need to enable the administrator account:

Activate Windows 8 Administrator Hidden Account | Net user /active:yes


----------



## zebu (Nov 17, 2012)

did that gave me an access denied. then tried to start cmd with admin permission, but I can't enter in my password so that isn't going anywhere.

I'm guessing that the enter password box doesn't show up because I turned of ask for password during login thing?


----------



## zebu (Nov 17, 2012)

Even if I wanted to create a recovery disk on my comp., I couldn't because I don't have access to admin. Really don't know what to do at this point.

does anyone know why the box where you would enter in admin password is gone? if I can fix that, I might actually make some progress


----------



## marnel_ducut (Nov 16, 2012)

It happens to me too.. but the difference is it happens with my windows 7. You can use HIRENS BOOT CD in reseting your administrator password. But am not pretty much sure if it'll work on windows8.. but Here's the link if you want to try and download. Download Hiren 
-burn it into a empty disk
-boot your computer to cd\dvd
-then open hbcd menu
-open password changer
-choose which account to reset,
hope it'll work. ):blush:


----------

